# $3000 for H&R Springs installed at the dealership....



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

So, I was at a Vintage VW show at a VW dealership in San Bernardino, CA, and they had a R-line that was lowered.... H&R springs... looked good, but not for $3000 (rounded up).

Don't they know Eibach is down the road in Corona, CA?

But, who would pay that kind of money for a car lowered at the dealership using non-OEM parts?

Have to upload the pics later.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Easier linking it to facebook


----------



## KDubGTI (May 24, 2004)

I have been wondering how the H&R coilover kit looked on the Tiguan. I think it looks pretty good. Do you have any other pics?

Yeah, $3000 about double for parts and labor.

You can get H&R coiloivers from ECS:
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-h-and-r-parts/street-performance-coilover-kit/28851-21~hr/


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

only took 1 pic of the car and the add-on sticker.

I doubt it's coilovers. THe box was in the trunk, and was no where near the size for a coilover kit.

$369 MSRP from H&R for springs... what the heck added up to $3000?


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

KDubGTI said:


> I have been wondering how the H&R coilover kit looked on the Tiguan. I think it looks pretty good. Do you have any other pics?
> 
> Yeah, $3000 about double for parts and labor.


I paid about $1000 to purchase and install springs as well as install a draw-tite hitch. They look and ride great. And what the hell is a comfort window kit for $995? Added markup of $3000? I guess that's why they're called stealerships.


----------



## KDubGTI (May 24, 2004)

jimtunes said:


> I paid about $1000 to purchase and install springs as well as install a draw-tite hitch. They look and ride great. And what the hell is a comfort window kit for $995? Added markup of $3000? I guess that's why they're called stealerships.


Wow...looks great! What springs did you install? The H&R springs only? How much drop did you get? I have been thinking about lowering springs or the H&R coilover kit...but wasnt sure if I wanted to go low or not.

And yeah..."comfort window kit"...what a SCAM. :laugh:


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

The comfort window kit is those sunlight blockers that are held up in the window by magnets I think. It's like $200-$300 for the whole kit.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

KDubGTI said:


> Wow...looks great! What springs did you install? The H&R springs only? How much drop did you get? I have been thinking about lowering springs or the H&R coilover kit...but wasnt sure if I wanted to go low or not.


I wish I had taken measurements. According to H&R it's a 1.2" drop but my guess is closer to 2" I think the blacked out side steps on mine give the appearance of it being lower than it really is. Here's a pic of it before lowering and black out for comparison.


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

someone very short


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

jimtunes said:


> I paid about $1000 to purchase and install springs as well as install a draw-tite hitch.


Did you have the dealer so it? If so, does this mean the springs won't void any of the warranty?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

jimothy cricket said:


> Did you have the dealer so it? If so, does this mean the springs won't void any of the warranty?


It is still an aftermarket part, so it can void the warranty, regardless if the dealership installed it or not.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

jimtunes said:


> I wish I had taken measurements. According to H&R it's a 1.2" drop but my guess is closer to 2" I think the blacked out side steps on mine give the appearance of it being lower than it really is. Here's a pic of it before lowering and black out for comparison.


where you get your side step bar?


----------



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

I guess the up charge is also for the spring kit to not void your warranty, which I believe installing your own identical spring set would do.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

1054521247 said:


> where you get your side step bar?


It came on the car. It’s a VW part. It’s kind of unnecessary since my Tig is lowered


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

jimothy cricket said:


> Did you have the dealer so it? If so, does this mean the springs won't void any of the warranty?


What exactly could break on the car that they could blame on the springs? It’s not like an ecu flash. I’ve modded nearly every VW i’ve ever owned going all the way back to an 84 Scirocco and never have I had any part of my warranty voided.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

jimtunes said:


> What exactly could break on the car that they could blame on the springs? It’s not like an ecu flash. I’ve modded nearly every VW i’ve ever owned going all the way back to an 84 Scirocco and never have I had any part of my warranty voided.


Totally agree, but I also know they'll try to provide any reason NOT to cover your warranty.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Totally agree, but I also know they'll try to provide any reason NOT to cover your warranty.


Google "Magnuson Moss Warranty Act". It's the Law in the USA. A company cannot deny warranty claims do to modifications made by a customer *unless they can prove* that the modification caused the problem. You might have to fight for it but you have the law on your side. It is pretty easy to claim that an ECU tune could cause an engine failure, but suspension modification should have no bearing on any other type of failure.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

jimtunes said:


> What exactly could break on the car that they could blame on the springs?


Ball joints, wheel bearings, cv joints or full axles, tie rod ends, bushings, shocks or struts… to name a few. 
Truthfully the only thing out of there that could be a cause of concern is axles and CV joints. But you never know with some service writers.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Google "Magnuson Moss Warranty Act". It's the Law in the USA. A company cannot deny warranty claims do to modifications made by a customer *unless they can prove* that the modification caused the problem. You might have to fight for it but you have the law on your side. It is pretty easy to claim that an ECU tune could cause an engine failure, but suspension modification should have no bearing on any other type of failure.


Interesting, was unaware. thank you for the knowledge. 



EPilot said:


> Ball joints, wheel bearings, cv joints or full axles, tie rod ends, bushings, shocks or struts… to name a few.
> Truthfully the only thing out of there that could be a cause of concern is axles and CV joints. But you never know with some service writers.


----------

